# Interior browning on Chamaecyparis (?)



## ATH (Mar 31, 2010)

First, I'll admit I am not entirely sure of the species...(or honestly, not 100% on the genus). So I'll start with an ID picture.

Secondly (and more importantly), what is causing the browning? I know some is "normal", but this seems quite excessive (and unacceptable to the owner). I have a couple of ideas, but I wanted to see what ya'll thought first:






Other ID pictures linked:
form of trees
twig close-up
bark
bottom of leaves
top of leaves

Now for the problem:














And a couple more links:
brown leaves
wider view to brown

Thanks!


----------



## treeseer (Mar 31, 2010)

not sure of cause but stripping the brwon stuff out might give a clue to cause and treatment.

at least it will loook a lot better.


----------



## Neal (Apr 4, 2010)

Older needle drop is natural on conifers but it looks like the trees went through a time of stress, most likely drought or saturated soil which lead to more shedding than normal. The dead buds are a concern though, not sure what that is from the pictures, but could be from stress. Are the trees irrigated in the summer? High water table? Do you have an university extension where you can send samples to? 

Regards,
Neal


----------



## ATH (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks guys.

In the absence of anything that looks like a problem causer (insect, mite, pathogen, damage that looks like it was caused by a bug, etc....) I thought excessive annual "leaf" drop could be a possibility.

These are in a slightly elevated area, so drought stress could be a possibility, but they do get some irrigation, and the last 2 years have been pretty reasonable..

I have proposed sanitization - I like that idea treeseer, thanks!.

I also offered to send samples to Ohio State's plant pest diagnostic lab if he wants to pay for it as well.


----------



## Urban Forester (Apr 4, 2010)

That's a Hinoki cypress. the browning on the UNDER side of branches can be normal, but as treeseer said the dead buds are the problem. My guess is at some point it went into drought stress. They are a sensitive cultivar to environmental shifts. They don't like wet feet, but do require regular irrigation. Is it in full sun?


----------



## ATH (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks Urban Forester! My best guess was Hinoki falsecypress, but I wasn't 100%, so it is nice to have confirmation.

They are in full sun.

I am pretty sure what we are calling "dead buds" is the initial elongation...isn't it? See similar pictures here.


----------



## Urban Forester (Apr 5, 2010)

Yep, you're right... Thats good news! I should've looked closer, dead is brown, budbreak/elongation is maroon. Removal of the brown should let you know overall health. They develop a natural "haunted" (open) look as they mature. It's something homeowners aren't told when they buy them and can come as a shock. I would say though that this is a bit more than "standard" and soil conditions, both water-wise and ph could play a role.


----------

